# Surpising Stash Found



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

California couple finds gold coin stash with an estimated value of $10 Million. Someone's cache from long ago uncovered...

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...-10m-in-gold-coins-buried-on-norcal-property/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> California couple finds gold coin stash with an estimated value of $10 Million. Someone's cache from long ago uncovered...


Saw that on Yahoo news. Astounding!

They plan to loan some out to various coin museum displays... and the rest? 
Sell them on Amazon... Really?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw that on the news this morning...Wow, what a find.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Somewhere there is one pissedoff leprechaun!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Must be nice, that would just about take care of my prep items...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

After the bank failures during the Great Depression, my grandparents had stories of people they knew who would never use a bank again, but buried their money in their yards. Some of these people died with that money buried there.

I think metal detectors at old homesteads would be a fun adventure.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

what i dont understand about this whole thing, is why in the heck did it end up in the news? Am I the only here that if i found a bunch of gold coins on my property, it would never be on the news?


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm with you FatTire. I would have quietly contacted some well known coin experts and had them auctioned off quietly. No one would have ever heard a peep, and my homestead would have just as quietly grown a few hundred acres!!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

FatTire said:


> what i dont understand about this whole thing, is why in the heck did it end up in the news? Am I the only here that if i found a bunch of gold coins on my property, it would never be on the news?


\

Yeah, seems like a good way to wind up the subject a CSI episode..:nuts:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you never tell anyone it remains a secret. Make one phone call or tell one person and the secret is out. 

In this case they were probably trying to build up interest with museums and collectors to drive up the value. Interest creates demand, demand creates value.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Did anyone else consider the possibility that there might be more buried in the vicinity? The can that we have seen the image of seems full. There could be more. I'd look if it were me that found the first can.

I agree with you, FatTire. I would not want this to be national news if I were the finder. I might not even tell anyone I knew, family (outside of the home or immediate family with the caveat of not telling anyone), friends, or neighbors.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

From what I read, this was discovered almost a year ago. The first thing I asked was were they on private land or public lands when they uncovered them? Then I read that they found it on their own property. They took the coins to an expert for evaluation and I think some of the coins are going on the market at this point so that's why it's just hitting the news. I read they're planning to donate some to charities at some point, but want to remain anonymous to keep the treasure hunters off the land.  I'm sure the IRS is keeping a close watch on this and will get their 'fair share' up front.:club: At least it's not like in the UK where the gov'mt owns all these kinds of finds. :goink:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, as soon as we saw the blurb on this my 11 yo son wanted to go out and buy a new metal detector. I assured him that the guy who used to live here didn't bury any gold. An old car or two, yes, but no gold.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Hopefully they went over the rest of their property with a fine toothed comb before saying anything. In 1933 when the Gov't asked people to turn in their Gold coins, many knew better and hide them.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gians said:


> Hopefully they went over the rest of their property with a fine toothed comb before saying anything. In 1933 when the Gov't asked people to turn in their Gold coins, many knew better and hide them.


Everything I've read says it was probably buried long before 1933 -- probably closer to 1860-ish. In any event, it's a pretty cool stash. Wish I could find something like this...


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

tleeh1 said:


> At least it's not like in the UK where the gov'mt owns all these kinds of finds. :goink:


Mexico too. Heard many stories of people finding stashes from the revolution. They have to secretly fade into the shadows move somewhere no one knows them and start over, very quietly...... My stories come from relatives now in the states. So on validity I would guess 80%. On them having a relative to whom it actually happened 15-30%....


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Didn't take the govt long to come up with a theft from some mint story to try another angle to get the money....... Heard on the news this am, that the family had been contacted by the SS stating the loot might be from a robbery of a mint.

sheesh the IRS figured they couldn't get enough of that free money, they had to resort to trying to get it all!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-weigh-origins-couples-10-million-find.html

"The mysterious haul of gold coins discovered by a Northern California couple while out walking their dog - and valued at $10 million - may well be a previously undiscovered bounty that an employee of the San Francisco Mint was convicted of stealing in 1901."


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> Didn't take the govt long to come up with a theft from some mint story to try another angle to get the money....... Heard on the news this am, that the family had been contacted by the SS stating the loot might be from a robbery of a mint.
> 
> sheesh the IRS figured they couldn't get enough of that free money, they had to resort to trying to get it all!!!
> 
> ...


Figures!:thumbdown:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

So the IRS was going to take only half but now want it all?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> So the IRS was going to take only half but now want it all?


No, the Secret Service
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
At one time in my life, I thought I had a handle on the meaning of the word "service."

"It's the act of doing things for other people."
Then I heard these terms which reference the word
SERVICE:

Internal Revenue Service
Postal Service
Telephone Service
Civil Service
City & County Public Service
Customer Service
Service Stations

Then I became confused about the word " Service ." This is not what I thought "service" meant.

So today, I overheard two farmers talking, and one of them said he had hired a bull to " service " a few of his cows.

*BAM!* It all came into perspective. Now I understand what all those "service" agencies are doing to us.

I hope you now are as enlightened as I am.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> So the IRS was going to take only half but now want it all?


I just had an interesting thought.

Lets say a year ago I found a 100 gold coins, worth about 10 million dollars.

The IRS, Secret Service, state, previous heirs to the property from years ago all get their "fair" share. I'm left with $1.98 

Sure glad I took a year to think it all over and kept the other 300 coins a secret. artydance:

The sacrificial 100 coins sure was a good investment.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

It's actually quite simple. Melt the coins down to where they can't be recognized and then slowly sell a nugget or bar here and there. If it's a large enough sum it would be worth getting a fake id to sell them under. A dead mans name can't be taxed.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

millertimedoneright said:


> It's actually quite simple. Melt the coins down to where they can't be recognized and then slowly sell a nugget or bar here and there. If it's a large enough sum it would be worth getting a fake id to sell them under. A dead mans name can't be taxed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I understand their collection value far exceeded their actual gold value.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

That was my understanding and amazingly enough the couple that found them knew enough to not touch or wash or clean the coins and left them in as is condition to preserve that value.

I think I might have found some collector and done a face to face private sale no public, IRS or anything else and just taken my cash and quietly spent it as needed.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Collection value means nothing if the government takes it all away or takes a large chunk in taxes.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Since DH has property in an area where gold was discovered in CA in 1848; I've often been told "there is still gold to be found in them thar hills".... LOL

I dated a guy years ago who was trying to find some coins that the former, old farmer had hid on his property. He'd sold some cattle and told his family he was burying his coins on the place. We searched with a metal detector; but never found them...


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I actually found a stash of buried stolen guns and an old stash box in the floor of my current home(empty). Heard some rumors so I started searching after I found hundreds of different caliber rounds. It was kinda neat. I like the idea of "treasure hunting".


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## lordprepper (Dec 10, 2012)

now the government says it was stolen from the mint.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't hear stolen from the mint but this article says they're facing arrest.

http://capitalismisfreedom.com/couple-found-10-million-treasure-property-face-arrest/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I didn't hear stolen from the mint but this article says they're facing arrest.
> 
> http://capitalismisfreedom.com/couple-found-10-million-treasure-property-face-arrest/





> ...could be arrested according to California Law for failing to report their stunning discovery to police


That SUCKS!!!!!!  :brickwall:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Can we arrest the biggest thieves of all ... the government?


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Like they say we could replace the government with the mafia and it would be half as corrupt


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> That was my understanding and amazingly enough the couple that found them knew enough to not touch or wash or clean the coins and left them in as is condition to preserve that value.
> 
> I think I might have found some collector and done a face to face private sale no public, IRS or anything else and just taken my cash and quietly spent it as needed.


I agree, why on God's green earth did they open their yaps to begin with? They could have sold some here and there, maybe on Ebay over a few years. Taking their time would more than likely see the price go up. Then the rest they could have left for their kids or a charity. Definitely zigged when they should have zagged.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Guess they weren't secretive enough.

If you find something of value, Government WILL do its best to seize it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have the article available but saw that they're not going to be arrested and they can keep what they found.

Edit to add:
Here's an article.
http://news.yahoo.com/no-legitimate-claim-10-million-california-gold-firm-211951171.html


----------

